
Facebook Privacy is as bad as ever, but you have options - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/security/108081/facebook-privacy-remains-open-ever
======
fbdefender
This post conflates security and privacy. Facebook released two new security
features, and the author criticizes them for not being about privacy.

~~~
phyzome
That's a valid point, facebook-defender.

